# Puppy video



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Here is a little video I put together last week of my then 11 week old Pudelpointer Majr working some release quail.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I thought he was going to hit the barbwire..


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just a word of caution - I had my lab out doing what you were at about that age and he went into some tall grass and must have gotten on a scent and all of a sudden he was nowhere to be seen. It was a windy day so he probably couldn't hear me once he realized he was lost. Found him about 2 hours later right as it was getting dark but still a good learning experience to keep a check cord on at that age. Looks like you were in light cover so it's probably not a problem, but it's something to consider. Take it for what it's worth - cool looking pup.


----------

